# discus and plant fertilizer



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Good question, I often see negative behaviour in my angels when dosing ferts (even 50% of recomended dose).

By negative behaviour I mean hiding or hanging around close to ground with feelers together... they return to normal about 2 days after weekly dosing.


----------



## hixy (Dec 7, 2003)

thanks your a very nice person. will wait till some who knows tells me :lol:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

hixy

I would not add anything to your tank until you test your current levels and determine if any are even necessary. I remember reading that discus were sensitive to nitrates, but I cant find the article to substain that so it could be wrong. I think the more important thing for your fish will be correct temp, PH and water hardness. With your low lights (1WPG if I remember) and depending on if you inject C02, only some basic ferts may be necessary... But we wont know until we test...


Jason


----------



## hixy (Dec 7, 2003)

hello jason i do inject diy c02 because it reduces my ph and feeds my plants my ph reading are ph 6.8 kh 6.i love the plants but also i want the discus to do well so i bit of a balancing act i think

hixy


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

So you do inject C02.... Ok... Before adding anything I would get a test kit for NO3(nitrates) and Phosphates. Then we can go from there...


Jason


----------



## hixy (Dec 7, 2003)

hello jason tested phosphates 2 days ago 0.50 and nitrates were 5-10ppm


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow :shock: , those numbers are good... Your only task will be to monitor and maintain them.... As far as other ferts, you need @10ppm or potassium and some kind of trace fert alot of people use Plantex type product, but I am not sure what you have on the other side of the pond...  

Hopefully we will get some other replys as I am by no means a guru on this stuff yet
 

Jason


----------



## hixy (Dec 7, 2003)

im using a product called king british just says its got trace elements and no nitrates. do i need to add potassium as well and will they not affect my discus


sorry about all the questions. so little time and so eager to learn

hixy


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I have some Kent Pro-plant
Total nitrogen 1%
Boron 0.0002%
Magnesium 0.05%
Sulfur 0.06%

and some Nutrafin Plant gro
Total nitrogen 0.15%
Chelated Fe 0.26%
Manganese 0.05%
Zinc 0.0003%

As well as Tetra FloraPride
which supposedly provides iron and trace elements like manganese, pottasium (no amounts stated on bottle)

Is it safe to mix these?
should it be in specific ratio, or done in specific way?

I have similar phosphates and NO³ to hixy, 100litre (25 galon?)


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

I have never heard of potassium bothering fish, but add slowly... Your trace should be good.... Just remember to go slow and be patient... Now your only limiting factor is light...

Jason


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

erm wellbiz, we were typing at the same time...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Nordic,

hehehhehe yep :lol:

Yes there are specific levels, it is possible to have too much of some elements... I would visit the krib.com and check out some of the info on trace elements. Like I said I have a long way to go when it comes to this stuff, that is why I stick with one trace and dose accordingly....

Jason


----------



## hixy (Dec 7, 2003)

so it safe to add trace elements and pottasium to my tank wont hurt my discus


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey before anything let the discus adapt and settle into your tank they are fairly new to your water. With the movements and all it's stressful enough. You don't want to make anymore sudden changes to their adapt living. I have discus and I supplement my tanks with flourish iron and potassium they do fine just make sure you do frequent water changes I do them every other day.


----------

